# My top reported issue, a non-issue?



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't worry be happy?


----------



## Mightyfizz (Oct 13, 2016)

Meh, don't worry about it.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

If you've used Uber as a passenger, when you rate the driver 4 or 5 stars, you'll be presented with a menu to select what went well. And among those choices are something like Car Quality, Safety, Navigation, Cleanliness, Professionalism, etc. It's possible someone selected one of those as the things that went well and then in your Uber app, it appears as your "top reported issue."

Just my theory..


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

aha, so reported issue isn't necessarily bad? Interesting. But! It can't be navigation, I haven't done any amazing feats of navigation, if anything I've bunged it up once or twice, not terribly badly, just minor embarrassment. 

Incidentally, you mentioned pax rating 4 (or 5) prompting them to mention what went well: considering how harmful *any* rating less than 5 can be I am surprised that a 4 allows pax to talk about how good the ride was.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Boozoo said:


> aha, so reported issue isn't necessarily bad? Interesting. But! It can't be navigation, I haven't done any amazing feats of navigation, if anything I've bunged it up once or twice, not terribly badly, just minor embarrassment.
> 
> Incidentally, you mentioned pax rating 4 (or 5) prompting them to mention what went well: considering how harmful *any* rating less than 5 can be I am surprised that a 4 allows pax to talk about how good the ride was.


Next time you take a ride as a pax, pay attention to when you rate the driver and the option to select what went well with the trip. It took me a while to figure this out but all of the options that I've gotten as a "top reported issue" were ones you could select for 4-5 star ratings. If you try 3 or lower stars, a completely different set of issues can be selected for what didn't go well.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Boozoo said:


> aha, so reported issue isn't necessarily bad? Interesting. But! It can't be navigation, I haven't done any amazing feats of navigation, if anything I've bunged it up once or twice, not terribly badly, just minor embarrassment.
> 
> Incidentally, you mentioned pax rating 4 (or 5) prompting them to mention what went well: considering how harmful *any* rating less than 5 can be I am surprised that a 4 allows pax to talk about how good the ride was.


It's a middle-management style tactic to keep driver's subservient to their unreasonable scheme.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

ragnarkar said:


> Next time you take a ride as a pax, pay attention...


lol I've never ridden as a pax. Maybe I should, just to see it from that side.


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

I had this same question a few weeks ago. I get the most contradictory "issues" showing up in the main ratings page, and nothing on the second page, just like you. I am not going to worry about it. My theory is that you have to have a certain issue be reported for a rating 3 stars or less for it to show up on the actual full issues menu. If you have never had anything show up there, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

I get navigation too. Not too many at all of the rest.


----------



## hungthepham88 (Oct 20, 2016)

but i see u low ratting


----------



## hungthepham88 (Oct 20, 2016)

me too . i worry my issue


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

Now those look like real issues from people who rated you low. I have never had those show up, so I think you need to study those reports.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Did someone mention my low rating? I don't even have 50 rides under my belt yet, and I've read here in these forums that the rating can take wild swings in the early days, and will settle out once you get a few hundred rides in. 

(and now that I am back to work after my short medical leave, my time for uber is short, it is going to take me a looooong time to get 500 rides done)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Boozoo said:


> Did someone mention my low rating? I don't even have 50 rides under my belt yet, and I've read here in these forums that the rating can take wild swings in the early days, and will settle out once you get a few hundred rides in.
> 
> (and now that I am back to work after my short medical leave, my time for uber is short, it is going to take me a looooong time to get 500 rides done)


A 4.63 is pretty abysmal for so few rides. I haven't seen a swing that wild. I got down to a 4.78 within my first month and was pretty concerned. As you accumulate more rides your rating will settle and be less affected by the occasional low rating, but you have to build up the rides first! Will you get the opportunity?

Ask yourself how you got down to a 4.6 and make the appropriate changes. Good luck.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> A 4.63 is pretty abysmal for so few rides...Good luck.


Well now...you really have me wishing you drove in Detroit or I drove in Reno...I want to ride along with you and learn things, and maybe even pick up some of your excellent tactfulness!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Boozoo said:


> Well now...you really have me wishing you drove in Detroit or I drove in Reno...I want to ride along with you and learn things, and maybe even pick up some of your excellent tactfulness!


You are right and I do apologize. Didn't intend to sound so negative.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Very much appreciated, kc ub'ing. I have a good humor about this whole thing and am staying positive.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Boozoo said:


> lol I've never ridden as a pax. Maybe I should, just to see it from that side.


Please do. You'll laugh about things and learn.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I get cleanliness and nav every now and them it's their dirty shoes that dirt my car plus riding on the budget it's actually satisfactory. Pay no mind and always take the long routes and claim there's a lot of traffic all over the place when possible.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think its just to easy for picky pax to report any issue like traffic or road a used instead of b even if its same distance. I got reported for checking my gps before even moving the vechicle. I get crazy cat ladies. Btw its almost always a female pax. Call me sexist but they run off emotions and how they feel that day.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> ... Btw its almost always a female pax...


I didn't think of it until just now when you said this, but it seems the majority of my pax are females. Does this pattern hold true for all of us, or is it different from city to city or time of day. Most of my rides are in the evening rush hour, and though I have not done a LOT of rides yet, nearly all my pax are female.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Probably depends where you are located and what time of day. I get an even mix and a lot of couples, but I mostly drive on weekend evenings.


----------

